# Place Holders



## ang_55

Hola a todos / Hi to everyone

necesito la traduccion de los siguiente --> Holders
esta en esta frase


"During the schematics phase, you can add walls that are place holders for the height and width of the wall"

especificamente no se a que se refieren con "PLACE HOLDERS" 
esto es de un tutorial sobre un software de diseño, para arquitectura.

Gracias de antemano


----------



## Lizajoy

Hola,
Hola ang 55,


Los place holders definen y mantienen el espacio hasta que puedas llenarlo con las paredes permanentes cuando hayas terminado la fase esquematica.

(Como un amigo que te guarda una butaca en el cine hasta que llegues...)

Espero que te sirva.

Lizajoy


Lizajoy


----------



## ang_55

thanks
 ahora entendi


----------



## Naivi

Hola:
Estoy traduciendo un manual de usuario para ayudar a los maestros a utilizar un programa de computadora para llevar un registro de sus grupos y las tareas, asistencias y problemas de sus alumnos.
Estoy teniendo problemas con la siguiente oración.
_Manu school templates include a "place holder" assignment which establishes some default settings for assignments.
_Realmente, no sé cómo traducir "place holder" en esa oración.
_Muchas plantillas escolares guardan un "espacio" para tareas, el cual establece la configuración preestablecida para las tareas.
_Gracias mil por cualquier sugerencia.


----------



## Masood

Hola:
Sí. Puede que sea 'espacio'. Otra opción sería 'espacio reservado'.


----------



## Naivi

Masood, muchas gracias por tu pronta respuesta. Me gusta mucho eso de espacio reservado como que se acerca más.


----------



## Patangarcia

Un "placeholder2, no muchas veces traducido en jerga informática, es un elemento de programación que consiste exactamente en eso, un espacio reservado para mostrar en él imágenes u otros objetos.

Cuando se traduce se suele utilizar "contenedor"

Saludos


----------



## tatius

¡Muy buenas!


Me estoy liando con esta simple frase: "*A place holder for the Order*."

Se trata de un programa que realiza unos folletos con descuentos para luego poder enviárselos a los clientes y que estén informados de las ofertas.

Están explicando que hay que introducir el tipo de producto, el descuento y "a place holder for the order". Y ya no sé si es:

A) El destinatario del pedido

B) El emisor del pedido

C) Ninguna de las dos anteriores


Mil gracias por vuestra ayuda.


----------



## Soulcruz

A mi entender un "place holder" es un lugar físico que contiene algo.
En el caso de ser un programa, me supone que en la interfaz deberia existir un espacio reservado para la misma.  Generalmente en el Dreamweaver (disenio de sitios web) cuando queres poner una imagen en algun lugar de la pantalla primero tenes que colocar un "image holder" y dentro del mismo ubicar la foto.

Por lo cual mi humilde traducción seria que "place holder for the order" es el lugar destinado a la orden en si.

Ahora bien.. una traducción literal no se me ocurre.


----------



## tatius

Mil gracias, Soulcruz.

He vuelto a mirar mi documento a ver si podía ser posible lo que comentas, pero no se trata del interfaz. Olvida que se trata de un programa, ahora estamos en un paso tan sencillo como rellenar campos para que luego aparezcan en una hoja impresa.

Tengo una muestra del folleto en cuestión, donde sólo aparece: el producto, el descuento, y un nombre de una empresa y su dirección (con teléfono, fax, etc)...

Así que uno de los campos que tienen que rellenar es este: "a place holder for the order". 

¿Esta empresa es el destino o el origen del pedido?


----------



## tatius

Vale, nueva reinterpretación del asunto radicalmente distinta. 

Siguiendo tu línea, Soulcruz, creo que se trata simplemente del *campo destinado al pedido*.

¡Gracias por encender la bombillita  !


----------



## Soulcruz

No se referira al lugar especifico para dejar nota del pedido en si?
O sea el lugar en el cual el comprador especifique el pedido??

Volvi a leer tu post inicial y me dio la idea de que los mismos folletos que se imprimen pueden ser usado por los clientes para solicitar los productos (en el caso que le interesen) usando el mismo folleto.  Será esto posible?

He intentado buscar en internet algo de esto, pero solo me he encontrado con paginas que decian "placeholder for the order" como el lugar de la pagina en donde uno podia escribir lo que queria ordenar.

Que te parece?


----------



## tatius

Me parece que hemos llegado a la misma conclusión telepáticamente (mira mi _post_ anterior). 

Sí, seguro que es eso. Gracias por ayudarme, Soulcruz.


----------



## Soulcruz

uh si!!!
casi estuvimos escribiendo al mismo tiempo!!!

Me alegra haber sido de ayuda... De paso yo tambien aprendi algo hoy!


Saludos
Soulcruz


----------



## monicascastro

hello,

I have this text:

*ACCOUNT PLACEHOLDERS *

*Interest suspense place holder:*
  This place holder is specified at scheme level.  The account is used for crediting the interest amount during debit interest booking if the interest charged is not to be considered  as income.  If place holder is not set, interest will be...



I cannot find the translation of PLACEHOLDER in Spanish!!



can you help me?



thanks.



Mónica


----------

